# Grundgerüst für php entwerfen



## ultrauser (1. August 2004)

Mal ne frage,

ist es besser mit frames eine Website für php zu erstellen oder mit einer Tabelle, bei der tabelle ist immer das Problem, das die tabelle nicht immer bis nach ganz oben zu rand geht.

MfG

ultrauser


----------



## Sven Mintel (1. August 2004)

Deine Tabelle geht bis nach oben per:
*valides HTML*

```
<body style="margin:0px;">
```
oder...
*invalides HTML, aber mehr Browser abdeckend*

```
<body marginwidth="0" marginheight="0" topmargin="0" leftmargin="0">
```
Du kannst die Tabelle auch absolut bei 0/0 positionieren.

...daran sollte es also nicht hapern


----------



## ultrauser (1. August 2004)

also ist es besser eine Tabelle als grundgerüst zu nehemn?


----------



## KristophS (1. August 2004)

Ja wesentlich.
Ansonsten wirst du noch Probleme mit Frames bekommen -doch auch Frames sind moeglich.
Die sind in der 'Szene' nicht so beliebt(zurecht ,wirken die meisten Frames Sites doch recht schlecht) .
Außerdem kannst du per php [phpf]include[/phpf] Frames recht einfach vergessen.


----------



## ultrauser (1. August 2004)

Und wie erstelle ich ein Design? gibs da irgendwelche tutorials? 

Wenn ich ein Langen Banner oben im header einfüge, dann ist die seite immer so lang, wie der banner, wenn man aber ne kleine auflösung hat, dann muss man immer über die ganze seite scrollen, um ein text zu lesen. Wie macht man das, so wie es bei http://www.woltlab.de ist? da kann man den rand ganz nach links ziehen und keine scrollbar kommt unten?


----------



## KristophS (1. August 2004)

> ...feste längen...


Solche Fragen sind grundsaetzlich.
Lies dir doch mal dieses Tutorial durch:
http://www.unki.net oder auch dieses http://www.selfhtml.org

Um die Frage zu beantworten :
Mit festen tabellenangeben (schau in den Q-Text der Seite ,dann weißte was ich meine



> Design


Mit Bildern und Tabellen und ggf. Css.
Schau dir auch mal den Q-Text von Seiten an dann siehst du es.


----------



## ultrauser (1. August 2004)

ich glaube nicht, das es auf http://www.unki.net  tutos gibt  . Aber danke


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. August 2004)

Ich glaube, KristophS wollte http://www.htmling.net posten - ich würde dir die Seite aber nicht empfehlen, zum einen ist sie grafisch eine Zumutung (vor allem das Männchen) und zum anderen erfährst du bei SELFHTML sowieso alles, was du wissen musst.


----------



## ultrauser (1. August 2004)

eine Frage noch, wie stellt man bei dreamweaver aus, das er die objekte immer in der mitte ansetzt. Also wenn man den Courser in eine Tabelle setzt, ist dieser immer in der mitte, das nervt.


----------



## Gumbo (1. August 2004)

&nbsp;&nbsp;– &bdquo;_Und wie erstelle ich ein Design?_&ldquo;
&nbsp;&nbsp;– &bdquo;_Mit Bildern und Tabellen und ggf. Css._&ldquo;

Ich würde die Tabellen gleich ganz weglassen und alles mit CSS gestalten:
&nbsp;*&rsaquo;**&rsaquo;*&nbsp;&bdquo;Schmeißt Tabellen aus dem Fenster&ldquo; – CSS-Technik-News


----------



## ultrauser (2. August 2004)

Nicht schlecht, aber wenn ich das (Fixed header and left-sidebar) zwischen <body und </body> einfüge:


```
<!-- IE in quirks mode -->
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0//EN">
<title>Fixed header and left-sidebar</title>
<style type="text/css">
 body{
  margin:0;
  padding:header-<length> 0 0 left-sidebar-<length>;
 }
 div#header{
  position:absolute;
  top:0;
  left:0;
  width:500%;
  height:header-<length>;
 }
 div#sidebar{
  position:absolute;
  top:header-<length>;
  left:0;
  width:left-sidebar-<length>;
  height:100%;
 }
 @media screen{
  body>div#header{
   position:fixed;
  }
  body>div#left-sidebar{
   position:fixed;
  }
 }
 * html body{
  overflow:hidden;
 } 
 * html div#content{
  height:100%;
  overflow:auto;
 }
</style>
<div id="header"> header </div>
<div id="left-sidebar"> left-sidebar </div>
<div id="content"> content </div>
```

Dann treten bei mir immer nur fehler aus (dreamweaver).


----------

